# Not a profitable night by any means .



## mmcmdl (Jan 30, 2021)

One of the gas furnaces kicked out once again and shut the whole side of the plant down . Making phone calls to everyone and getting multiple answers from all .  The electrician broke off a heater in one of the dies that kicked out , so I have to pull the whole die , replace the 8 heaters and then replace with a new die . Then we move right on down to the next line and check everything , then the next , and so on .  Be back late in the morning !


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 30, 2021)

Well, if nothing else, the night should roll right along, and be over before you know it. Mike


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 30, 2021)

One day closer to retirement


----------



## Aukai (Jan 30, 2021)

Isn't that what your payed for  suck it up butter cup. That's what my friend used to tell me when I ran more than 10 911 calls a day and told him that during a phone call.
I have no hope for your new person coming on, for the poll 5 days....unless he is over 50, and has work ethic. Don't mean to be a negative Nellie


----------



## tq60 (Jan 30, 2021)

There is a term for this...

Job security...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 30, 2021)

I was told repeat this mantra - “I love my job, my job love me”

I was told if you repeat this 20-30 times an hour, every hour, after 40 yrs, you might actually believe it!!


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 30, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> I was told repeat this mantra - “I love my job, my job love me”
> 
> I was told if you repeat this 20-30 times an hour, every hour, after 40 yrs, you might actually believe it!!


Nope, been doing that! LOL


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 30, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> One of the gas furnaces kicked out once again and shut the whole side of the plant down . Making phone calls to everyone and getting multiple answers from all .  The electrician broke off a heater in one of the dies that kicked out , so I have to pull the whole die , replace the 8 heaters and then replace with a new die . Then we move right on down to the next line and check everything , then the next , and so on .  Be back late in the morning !


There will come a day when you will miss this, just not today......probably not tomorrow either!


----------



## Aukai (Jan 30, 2021)

I said screw it, and retired


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 30, 2021)

Slept like a rock today !  Plant manager and my leader came in today and checked out the situation . Ended up being a bad controller for the gas valve and while we had 2 sitting on the shelf , we thought it best to have a contractor come in to install and calibrate it first thing Monday morning . Had to drop two lines as the other furnace couldn't provide enough heat for all the dies . Hopefully a good night with fewer lines running and people calling out due to the upcoming snow event . Ha .....................what does calling out mean ?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 30, 2021)

Young people saying now, I ain't coming in to work, which always was understood, but they needed to change it....


----------

